# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی كتابداری درشاخه پزشكی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی كتابداری درشاخه پزشكی





دیباچه:


سالانه 7000 عنوان نشریه پزشکی و صدها کتاب در زمینه‌های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی در سراسر جهان منتشر می‌شود؛ نشریات و آثاری که آخرین اطلاعات علمی و داده‌های پزشکی را می‌توان در آنها یافت. از همین‌رو، تمامی دانشجویان پزشکی و پیراپزشکی  و بویژه متخصصان دانش‌های مرتبط باید با دسترسی به نشریات و کتب مورد نظر،  دانش خود را به روز کرده و از آخرین اکتشافات و اختراعات مرتبط با رشته  تخصصی خود، مطلع شوند. البته حجم آثار پزشکی و پیراپزشکی  که در قالب کتاب، نشریه، نوار، لوح فشرده و ... ثبت و ضبط شده است، بسیار  زیادتر از آن است که متخصصان این علوم بتوانند بتنهایی مطالب موردنظر را از  میان این حجم انبوه پیدا کنند. چنین کاری در توان متخصصان رشته کتابداری پزشکی است؛ افرادی که در رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی، به مجموعه‌سازی، ساماندهی و اشاعه اطلاعات درشاخه‌های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی  و موضوعات وابسته به آن می‌پردازند اطلاعات پایه در زمینه‌های آناتومی،‌  داروشناسی، بیماری‌شناسی، علوم آزمایشگاهی، بیوشیمی، بیوفیزیک و واژه‌شناسی  پزشکی را به دست می‌آورند. در واقع می‌توان متخصص این رشته را دستیار پزشک یا بازوی توانمند جراح دانست. زیرا همان طور که یک پزشک برای شناخت و درمان بیماری نیاز به عکس، جواب آزمایش و مشاهدات بالینی دارد، باید از منابع و مراجع پزشکی  نیز برای روزآمد کردن اطلاعات خود بهره ببرد. برای مثال، یک جراح قبل از  عمل کردن یک کیست نادر یا کیستی که در مکان حساس واقع شده است، باید به  آمار و اطلاعات پزشکی مراجعه کند تا ببیند که آیا برداشتن کیست کار صحیحی است یا خیر. گفتنی است که این آمار پزشکی را باید کتابدار پزشکی در اختیار جراح قرار دهد.


توانایی‌های لازم :


هنگام انتخاب رشته دو راه وجود دارد. یکی اینکه در فرم انتخاب رشته، ابتدا، رشته‌های اسم و رسم‌دار را که در بورس  هستند انتخاب کنید و انتهای فرم را هم به رشته‌های ناشناخته‌ای که اسم و  رسمی ندارند و امید دارید که در یکی از آنها پذیرفته شوید، اختصاص دهید.راه  دیگر نیز این است که براساس علاقه، استعداد و نیاز جامعه، رشته دانشگاهی  خود را انتخاب نمایید و اصراری بر اینکه صد انتخاب خود را پر کنید نیز  نداشته باشید. چون به احتمال قوی شما استعداد، علاقه و آمادگی لازم را برای  صد رشته محل نخواهید داشت.رشته کتابداری در شاخه پزشکی  نیز نیاز به دانشجویانی دارد که با عشق و علاقه و شناخت لازم وارد این  رشته شده باشند. دانشجویان این رشته چون باید در تمام زمینه‌های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی  اطلاعات اولیه را دارا باشند،‌ باید در درس زیست‌شناسی توانایی بسیاری  داشته باشند. همچنین لازم است که این دانشجویان به کار با کامپیوتر و  نرم‌افزارهای کامپیوتری و زبان انگلیسی مسلط باشند.


موقعیت‎ شغلی در ایران :


فارغ‌التحصیل توانمند کتابداری پزشکی که با کامپیوتر و شبکه‌های اینترنتی بازیابی اطلاعات پزشکی  آشنا باشد، بسادگی می‌تواند در ایران و جهان جذب بازار کار شود و حقوق  بسیار مناسب و خوبی دریافت نماید. گفتنی است که فرصت‌های شغلی این رشته،  بویژه در پروژه‌های تخصصی یا در بخش خصوصی بهتر می‌باشد.


درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل :


فیزیک عمومی، شیمی عمومی، کتابخانه و کتابداری، زبان‌پیش‌دانشگاهی، زیست‌شناسی پیش‌دانشگاهی، گزارش نویسی، بیوشیمی، مجموعه‌سازی ، مرجع‌شناسی عمومی فارسی، سازماندهی مواد، تشریح و فیزیولوژی، روانشناسی عمومی، متون اختصاصی انگلیسی، علوم آزمایشگاهی، تاریخ علوم پزشکی، روانشناسی  اجتماعی، مرجع‌شناسی لاتین، تاریخ عمومی فلسفه، ماشین‌نویسی فارسی،  ماشین‌نویسی لاتین، تاریخ ادبیات ایران، مبانی جامعه‌شناسی، اصطلاحات علوم پزشکی  و بهداشتی، تاریخ ادبیات جهان، داروشناسی، اصول کار مرجع، بهداشت عمومی،  زبان فرانسه، تاریخ تمدن، مرجع‌شناسی تخصصی، حفاظت نگهداری مواد، اداره  کتابخانه، آشنایی با صنعت چاپ و نشر، کارآموزی.
*

----------

